# Tivoweb restore not working on drive moved to new unit



## kkesler (Feb 8, 2002)

Had a DSR704 hacked with zipper which worked fine for many months, including the Tivoweb backup/restore function. Motherboard died so I replaced unit with another 704, and installed the drive from the hacked system. Did a clear and delete everything. Everything works (SPs, recording, MRV, telnet, Tivoweb, etc.) except for the restore function in Tivoweb. I've tried backups from both the original unit and two other units we use (704 and a 7000), and it throws an error and stops. Ideas?


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't know if that will solve your problem or not.I found that you have to create at least one SP before the restore will work. I found this when i replaced a drive with a larger one and the restore kept failing. I cant remember if it had to get alot of guide data or not.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

I found this on "another" forum about this function failing:



> Even if backing up those fields may possibly work for restoring SPs, I'm fairly certain they aren't the same between different machines, so, I believe it's likely that:
> 1) it'd only work for restoring to the same machine they were made on,
> 2) it wouldn't work after a C&DE,
> 3) it wouldn't work if you reimaged the drive
> ...


What version software are you using? I have not had success trying to restore to a different unit with HDVR2's.


----------



## kkesler (Feb 8, 2002)

Tried creating both a few season passes and a wishlist or two then doing a restore, still no joy.

Backup/restore worked across different units for me. After I built the first 704 and created all the SPs, I backed it up and then restored that backup to both another 704 and a 7000.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

I recently had to do a restore, and had similar problems... I patched a few areas that were throwing errors, but the module hasn't had much testing beyond that... I'm attaching my file, and maybe it'll work for you.


----------



## kkesler (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks. I'm heading out of town for a few days, so I'll try this early next week.


----------

